# Which fork? Easton or Reynolds



## tyro (May 15, 2005)

I need a fork for a custom bike I am receiving soon. I have thought of the Easton EC90 SLX or the Reynolds UL or Ouzo Pro. I am not going to do a lot of (if any) racing on the fork but want something strong and light. Anybody have any experiences theyd like to share about any of these forks?


----------



## FlynRide (Feb 26, 2005)

Reynolds all the way. Don't look back...


----------



## lampshade (Jul 18, 2002)

tyro said:


> I need a fork for a custom bike I am receiving soon. I have thought of the Easton EC90 SLX or the Reynolds UL or Ouzo Pro. I am not going to do a lot of (if any) racing on the fork but want something strong and light. Anybody have any experiences theyd like to share about any of these forks?


Ask your builder.


----------



## clgtide1 (Jul 24, 2002)

Easton


----------



## SEK82089 (Dec 19, 2004)

Alpha Q. I have a GS20 on my custom Waterford R33 and love it. Is not a light as Easton or Reynold but whats 20 grams. Mine came to 318 grams almost uncut (only an inch or so cut off).


----------



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

lampshade said:


> Ask your builder.



+1

Holy crap, is there *really* any other answer? I'm not even sure I believe most folks could tell the difference between two competantly manufactured carbon forks of commensurate value, but I definitely don't think that's an area where I would want to let my alleged perception potentially affect the handling of the bike. Your frame maker will have a preference ostensibly based on what's best for the frame he's building

...and if he doesn't, it's a cointoss, in which case who cares?


----------



## ghostzapper2007 (May 22, 2007)

tyro said:


> I need a fork for a custom bike I am receiving soon. I have thought of the Easton EC90 SLX or the Reynolds UL or Ouzo Pro. I am not going to do a lot of (if any) racing on the fork but want something strong and light. Anybody have any experiences theyd like to share about any of these forks?


Who is the builder and why has he not already told you what fork he suggests including rake, etc?? With a custom frame he should have designed your frame for a fork with a particular rake, etc...


----------



## Steve-O (Jan 28, 2004)

*I've owned both...*

I went from a Ouzo Pro to a EC90SL. If I had to do it again I would have gotten another Ouzo Pro.


Ouzo Pro was stiffer (confirmed with brake rub on the EC90SL with the same wheels and brakes used on the original fork).
Ouzo Pro had metal dropouts. The carbon dropouts on the EC90SL make me nervous and have chips in them.
Supposedly the Ouzo Pro UL has the same stiffness numbers as the original Ouzo Pro...


----------



## tyro (May 15, 2005)

I talked to the builder and he recommends the Easton. So, Easton it is!


----------

